

Beware the surveillance reform Trojan horse: what's not in the new NSA laws? - intslack
http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2014/mar/29/surveillance-reform-whats-not-in-new-nsa-laws

======
malandrew
I honestly don't understand why legislators are allowed to name their bills
instead of giving them just a serial number. Every time a controversial bill
has a name, it almost invariably contains within it goals which are
diametrically opposed to the title it is given.

"End Bulk Collection Act" "Patriot Act" etc.

The moment a bill gets a name like that, you can be sure that people are not
voting on it based on its content, but on its title. It's like a tl;dr, but
false.

